# Looking for parts break down



## cjdave (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a b/s 12hp motor in a old craftsman mower. The motor has no numbers on it, and it not the same motor that came with it. It is old like early 90s. Is there a web site to get these parts break down, or any good books to buy? And on other small engine stuff? I am new to this stuff but i want to learn and this seems like a great web site. Thanks for all your help David


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good morning.You didn't say if this is an OHV or flathead motor.Here is a link to the flathead motor service manual.Hope this helps.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/01_270962SingleCylinderLHead.pdf


----------

